

Answers to Exercises - "The C Programming Language", 2nd edition - AbyCodes
http://users.powernet.co.uk/eton/kandr2/

======
SoftwarePatent
When I was using these answers to work through the book myself, I was very
annoyed when the answer would use pointers BEFORE they had been introduced in
the text.

~~~
liw
They have tried to get answers that avoid concepts that have not yet been
introduced in the book at the point of the excercise, and to categorize
answers based on how well they do that. See
<http://users.powernet.co.uk/eton/kandr2/name.html> for details.

After over a decade, there's still excercises there that have no answers.
That's a shame. (On me, I only provided a couple of them.)

------
mung
Write a program to determine the ranges of char , short , int , and long
variables, both signed and unsigned , by printing appropriate values from
standard headers and by direct computation. - 1st on Chapter 2.

I'm actually reading that book right now. I didn't find the answer on the site
very satisfying.

------
vishaldpatel
Cool.. it'll be interesting to see how different their answers are from my own
=).

------
gcheong
There is also "The C Answer Book" by Tondo and Gimpel.

